# venice, la report



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Left outta daybreak at 8 am on thursday heading to venice to fish the new orleans homebuilders association tournament. Got as far as mobile bay and had the hard fuel line going to the lift pump break. Got towed into fowl river marina (seatow membership is worth every penny)and called midsouthcummins,they said they'd overnight us a part, so we caught a ride back to the house. Headed to mobile bright and early friday morning only to find out the ordered the wrong part, they ordered the right one and waved the shipping charges(great people). Went to west marine to get some hose clamps and fuel line and were on our way again. Make it to venice friday evening, and wake up early saturday to fish. Found a weed line about30 milesout and fished it for 4 or 5 hours with no other boats on it. Caught 15 or so dolphin to 27#'s and one 10# wahoo. Had to cut the day short to weigh in the 27 pound dolphin, which won us biggest fish in the tournament. Got rained out sunday so we couldn't fish. Tryed to come back monday morning but brenton sound was rough as can be, broke a weld in the tower and the tower speakers broke off, so we headed back to cypruss cove. Ended up having to leave the boat down there, but that just means we get to fish again next weekend. Cypruss cove is coming back strong! They got the bar and resturant back open 2 or 3 weeks ago.You still have to run to venice marina to get your bait, since cypruss cove didn't rebuild the bait store downstairs. Will post pictures when I get back to the house.


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/Photo-0124.jpg">

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/Photo-0125.jpg">


<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/Photo-0126.jpg">


----------



## catchem (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting. Did you find any clean water inside the first 20 miles from the mouth of the pass? Are you planning on going back this coming weekend? If so I'd appreciate an update; especially inside 20 miles as that's about as far out as I want to go. Thanks


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

water was dirty dirty brown/green inside 30 miles, all the water moving down the mississippi is going to keep the blue water out pretty far. everyone we knew down there did excellent on the snapper and aj's on the close in rigs (less than 20 miles)


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Well done Nick, Will and Adam:clap


----------

